# Stent question



## staticsis2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Any input would be appricated on how to bill out.

PTCA of the first obtuse marginal branch with 2.25/25 mm balloon.
Angioplasty and stenting of the promixmal and mid left circumflex artery with a 2.75/18mm xience expedition everolimus drug eluting stent.  Ptca and stenting in the ostial proximal left circumflex artery with a 3.5 m xience recommendation everoliums drug-eluting stent.

Keep in mind this is for a PART B Provider.

Thank you for your input in adavance.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 23, 2013)

staticsis2 said:


> Any input would be appricated on how to bill out.
> 
> PTCA of the first obtuse marginal branch with 2.25/25 mm balloon.
> Angioplasty and stenting of the promixmal and mid left circumflex artery with a 2.75/18mm xience expedition everolimus drug eluting stent.  Ptca and stenting in the ostial proximal left circumflex artery with a 3.5 m xience recommendation everoliums drug-eluting stent.
> ...


C9600-LC and C9601-OM
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## staticsis2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jim,

What codes would that be for the Part B provider?
Thank you

Also our doctor does LHC and numerous times put that he does Hemostat monitoring is would the code I use for that be 93464?


----------



## staticsis2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jim,

What codes would that be for the Part B provider? 92928 and 92929 ?
Thank you

Also our doctor does LHC and numerous times put that he does Hemostat monitoring is would the code I use for that be 93464?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 24, 2013)

staticsis2 said:


> Jim,
> 
> What codes would that be for the Part B provider? 92928 and 92929 ?
> Thank you
> ...



That is the codes for Medicare.  For you Hemostat monitoring, is he talking about ACT?

Jim


----------



## staticsis2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Morning Jim,

Thank you for your help Part B would be the 92928 -LC and 92929 -OM correct? Because I am having trouble getting them to accept OM....

On the hemostat the report says this:
LHC
SELECTIVE CORNARY ARTERY ANGIOGRAPHY
RENALS
LEFT VENTRIULOGRAPHY

Then in the body of report it says:

The JL-4 catheter was introduced intot he left ventricle and left ventricular hemodynamics were measured, and left ventriculography in the RAO projection was performed. 
Hemodynamic Data:  Left ventricular pressure 177/11/30 mmHg. Hear rate 75 veats per minute.
Aortic pressure 189/118/130 mmHg.
So... Is this inclusive to LHC or does 93464 come into play?   Thank you in advance


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 25, 2013)

staticsis2 said:


> Morning Jim,
> 
> Thank you for your help Part B would be the 92928 -LC and 92929 -OM correct? Because I am having trouble getting them to accept OM....
> 
> ...



Pressures taken in the LV, or a LVgram are part of the LHC.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## staticsis2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jim appreciate it.


----------

